

Show HN: Transform Your GitHub Issues into a Public Roadmap - desalex
https://roadmap.space/github-integration

======
desalex
So this is my second product launch since I left my day job 7 months ago. It
aims to let product-oriented companies keep their users informed of what
they’re working on and notify them when something new launches or an issue is
fixed.

I’m not sure if most companies will want to share what they’re working on or
if they prefer it to remain secret, but I do think that it’s important to be
honest and transparent with your users (especially when they’re paying you on
a recurring basis). Trello seems to agree as they offered a similar feature
recently allowing companies to open their boards to the public.

If you have some feedback on the concept or the app itself, I'd be more than
glad to hear it!

~~~
devbug
First off, this is awesome.

With enough focus and effort you could really turn this into a stellar product
that I would use daily.

I manage my most of development through GitHub. Unfortunately, the processes
around getting user input and bug reports, communicating changes and updates
back, etc. all suck. Usually, you have to marry a thousand-and-one services
together and thereby die by a thousand cuts, or setup some customized process
(manual, with automation eventually).

Having that all tie in/around GitHub would be such a time saver, and would
reduce a lot of duplication of effort.

\---

For example, I want to:

1\. Setup a milestone.

2\. Create issues for features, bug fixes, and re-factoring that needs to
happen.

3\. Communicate this to users.

4\. Tie in user feedback.

5\. Develop the product, providing releases on some schedule.

5\. Rinse and repeat until the milestone is reached.

6\. Release. That means tagging, running CI to generate for all target
platforms (native, woo!), and getting a Github release put together.

7\. Communicating and delivering that to end users.

\---

I can achieve this with a hodgepodge solution, as I mentioned before, but one
service would be killer.

